# Bolens H1502 Three Point Problem



## dstankus (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a Bolens H1502 that has a problem with the three point lift. It lifts, but stops as soon as it sees a load. I can grab it and lift it up and it will stay where I leave it but it wont raise under even a modest load. The three point doesnt seem to leak down once raised up. Basically the three point will only raise the weight of the three point assembly. I cleaned out the suction filter near the front of the tractor and there were a bunch of metal shavings in there. The oil basically looked silver-ish. The filter seemed to keep them back but they obviously they came from somewhere. I flushed that area out with fresh fluid until the shavings were washed away. 

After cleaning out the suction filter - it seemed to lift a little stronger. Is there another filter that should be cleaned out? Is the pump shot? I suspect there is an additional filter near the reservoir - but changing that means dumping the entire store of hydrolic fluid. 

So to me it seems like there are two possible causes. either the relief valve is opening up too early, or the pump is not producing enough pressure. I dont want to cut into the steel lines to check pump pressure. Is there another way?

Does anyone know where the relief valve is on this style of tractor? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jerseybolens (Oct 4, 2012)

Did you clean the filter thats at the rear of the tractor also? Not the Hyd. filter, theres another screen inside located lower left rear case just in front of left axle.


----------



## Steelrain198 (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you ever figure it out? I have the same exact problem w my 1502. i changes the filter and cleaned the screen and it still doesnt work.


----------

